
A Comprehensive Study of Convergent and Commutative Replicated Data Types [pdf] - adamnemecek
http://hal.upmc.fr/file/index/docid/555588/filename/techreport.pdf
======
adamnemecek
There's also Acolyer's summary

[https://blog.acolyer.org/2015/03/18/a-comprehensive-study-
of...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2015/03/18/a-comprehensive-study-of-
convergent-and-commutative-replicated-data-types/)

------
solidsnack9000
Table of Contents (List of Data Structures):

    
    
        Op-based Counter ------------------------ 13
        State-based increment-only counter ------ 15
        State-based PN-Counter ------------------ 15
        State-based Last-Writer-Wins Register --- 17
        Op-based LWW-Register ------------------- 18
        State-based Multi-Value Register -------- 20
        State-based grow-only Set --------------- 22
        State-based 2P-Set ---------------------- 22
        Op-based 2P-Set with unique elements ---- 23
        Molli, Weiss, Skaf Set ------------------ 25
        Op-based Observed-Remove Set ------------ 26
        2P2P-Graph ------------------------------ 28
        Add-only Monotonic DAG ------------------ 30
        Add-Remove Partial Order ---------------- 32
        Replicated Growable Array --------------- 34
        Mutable sequence based on the continuum - 36
        Op-based Observed-Remove Shopping Cart -- 39

------
kd5bjo
Can someone add (2011) to the title?

